# 18650 batteries needed, 30a or more, flat top



## KrayFish404 (8/1/15)

Hi everyone

I am in CPT, just received the Sigelei 100w and realised it only takes flat tops.

I am in CPT but over night shipping is no problem, anyone know of a place that has stock? Vape Mob is out, and so is Vapour Mountain.

I do have 2x Efest IMR 18650 Li-Mn 1600mAh 30A 3.7V (Button Top) which is not even delivered yet to swop if you have something descent back for me. They arrive tomorrow.

Or if you want to sell yours also let me know - if you are in the Western Cape / CPT area. Flat top of course and should be a pair.

Cheers!


----------



## KieranD (8/1/15)

I have LG HE2 in stock and will have authentic VTC4 batts in early next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

We have VTC 4's aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/1/15)

Wow guys thank you that was a quick reply!

@Kieran - how much for the LG HE2's? I checked them on http://www.steam-engine.org - not bad but I may need to rather just do the VT4s... 

I am in a bit of a hurry though  

@Stroodlepuff - if I order before 12 tomorrow will that still ship for perhaps delivery on Monday, latest Tuesday? I am not definitely ordering though, I am hoping for a mate for lending me some until I can decide what to do.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

KrayFish404 said:


> Wow guys thank you that was a quick reply!
> 
> @Kieran - how much for the LG HE2's? I checked them on http://www.steam-engine.org - not bad but I may need to rather just do the VT4s...
> 
> ...



Yip can ship tomorrow you will receive Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (9/1/15)

KrayFish404 said:


> Wow guys thank you that was a quick reply!
> 
> @Kieran - how much for the LG HE2's? I checked them on http://www.steam-engine.org - not bad but I may need to rather just do the VT4s...
> 
> I am in a bit of a hurry though



LG HE2 - R175.00 each
I can also ship them today and you will have them by Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------

